

Joojoo actually better than iPad? - Lets be honest - juniortp

I just had a look at the joojoo tech specs again - isnt it a better device at the same price?
======
jacquesm
Except for one little problem, you can't buy one. So you're comparing Apples
(pun intended) with oranges. Apple has staked its considerable reputation on
being able to deliver, in terms of time-in-the-channel that means that right
now somewhere in China there are a lot of these devices being packed and
shipped. Probably by the containerload.

As for 'thejoojoo.com', they're taking orders but I'd be a little skeptical
about their ability to actually deliver on time or at all.

They'll have to show more than one joojoo in the hands of ordinary people
before I'll believe in their ability to ship product.

Time will tell, if by mid March the joojoos are arriving in quantity I'll eat
some crow, and I may even order one.

edit: and you can bet your nelly that the second they ship Apple will be at
them for violating their multi-touch patents.

------
Xeden
Many people keep complaining about the price of Joojoo at $500. Hoever, if you
breakdown the components pricing, 12.1" LCD with Capacitive Touch Panel, Intel
Z530 CPU. Motherboard.. You will realise that the pricing is actually quite
reasonable. For those who is suspecting they will not ship any quantity at
all, I think after so much publicities and hype created, I strongly believe
that they will start shipping soon.

------
noonespecial
Both are scheduled to begin shipping in about 8 weeks. One I expect to make it
to the church on time, the other to leave me standing there like a sucker. Can
you guess which is which?

------
Xeden
Read this
[http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/technologynews/view/1...](http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/technologynews/view/1033961/1/.html)

------
juniortp
okay. joojoo has figured out something to get this stuff out at 499 and make
some money out of it.

cant anyone just buy them out, and ship this thing?

